# mod_python install problem



## buh (Feb 22, 2011)

```
connobject.lo connobject.c && touch connobject.slo
connobject.c: In function '_conn_read':
connobject.c:149: error: 'apr_bucket_type_t' has no member named 'pth_read'
apxs:Error: Command failed with rc=65536
.
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/mod_python3.
```

FreeBSD 7.0
perl-5.8.9_3
python26-2.6.6
Apache/2.2.17 enable threads support
arp enable threads support


----------



## Thorny (Feb 22, 2011)

You tried to install www/mod_python3, but already have python26-2.6.6 installed. I don't believe that this will work together. Try www/mod_python instead. This should work out.


----------



## buh (Feb 23, 2011)

It won't work, because www/mod_python - Apache 1.3 module for integrating Python. And me - Apache/2.2.17 (enable threads support)


----------

